# Senior benefits for expats



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have seen a couple of older news articles stating that they PI government may formally extend the senior benefits to expats.

Anyone know the status of this?

On the non-monetary benefits, like preferred access lines in banks and government offices, are these usually available to foreigners?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Nothing has been passed by the lawmakers yet. As far as banks and government offices I have had no problem using the Senior lines.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I doubt we will ever get the senior discount - as we are seen to be rich. I have heard talk of them lowering the discount for locals. I could see that happening easily.

As for the senior lines etc... that is all really up to the individual stores and usually they call me over to the senior line. I am not old enough to be a senior but I don't argue ha ha I even get head of the line treatment at NBI, that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Usually I just get in line with everybody else. There have been times in different places, I have been called out to use the Senior Line so I will do that when invited to do so.

I am informed that once I receive the Permanent 13A and ACR Card to go with it, that I should go to the Senior Citizen Office in the City Hall and apply for and receive a Senior Citizen Card to avail myself of the benefits thereof.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Usually I just get in line with everybody else. There have been times in different places, I have been called out to use the Senior Line so I will do that when invited to do so.
> 
> I am informed that once I receive the Permanent 13A and ACR Card to go with it, that I should go to the Senior Citizen Office in the City Hall and apply for and receive a Senior Citizen Card to avail myself of the benefits thereof.
> 
> Fred



Fred unless the laws have changed it is illegal for foreigners(13a or not) to use the Senior Citizen Card. Both the laws governing this specifically state CITIZEN OF THE PHILIPPINES. !3a does not give you citizenship it allows you to legally reside here. If I remember correctly using the card by foreigners can result in imprisonment/deportation/blacklisting.

Have been offered the card a few times by Barangay and Municipal officials. When pointed out to them that is for citizens they seem shocked, then actually check it out and agree.

Chuck.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Republic Act No. 9257 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines


R.A. No. 9994


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Fred unless the laws have changed it is illegal for foreigners(13a or not) to use the Senior Citizen Card. Both the laws governing this specifically state CITIZEN OF THE PHILIPPINES. !3a does not give you citizenship it allows you to legally reside here. If I remember correctly using the card by foreigners can result in imprisonment/deportation/blacklisting.
> 
> Have been offered the card a few times by Barangay and Municipal officials. When pointed out to them that is for citizens they seem shocked, then actually check it out and agree.
> 
> Chuck.


That is my thought too but everybody here knows more than I and do insist that I apply so that I can be denied. Then maybe the know-it-alls may be silenced. 

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is my thought too but everybody here knows more than I and do insist that I apply so that I can be denied. Then maybe the know-it-alls may be silenced.
> 
> Fred


Actually they will probably give you the card. They will not get in trouble, you would for using the card. As I stated earlier they were more than willing to give me the card. Deportation and Blacklisting are not worth the savings.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My filipina wife has the senior card but I keep telling her not to bother using it. It is such a time consuming manual process every time she uses it. Its not like the US where you get a senior discount and they just take the percentage off the bill electronically and your done. Here it is a manual method with signing papers and maybe an extra 5 minutes of your time. Even at fast food restaurants you end up signing something.

Oh and sometimes you have to get your logbook filled out which means you must carry it and the senior card.

Even though I am now retired I still value my time. I am starting to be more patient living here but it is hard. Old habits die hard. Ha

Zep


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> My filipina wife has the senior card but I keep telling her not to bother using it. It is such a time consuming manual process every time she uses it. Its not like the US where you get a senior discount and they just take the percentage off the bill electronically and your done. Here it is a manual method with signing papers and maybe an extra 5 minutes of your time. Even at fast food restaurants you end up signing something.
> 
> Oh and sometimes you have to get your logbook filled out which means you must carry it and the senior card.
> 
> ...


You'll probably end up not being concerned about saving time if you live in country long enough:ranger:
You sign a duplicate copy of the receipt at fast food joints etc. Here's the kicker though. For food and movies you do not need the senior card. Just ask for the discount and show a photo ID with your birthday and the discount is automatic. Same goes for riding a jeepney. Makes no difference if you are a local or not.

That "logbook" booklet is for prescription medications. For that you must have the senior card and the RX from a doctor for the discount on prescribed meds.
I have a friend, several in fact that are expats here and have used their cards for 5 years or so without any issue.
To date I have never read or even heard about anyone getting into any trouble let alone deported for using senior discount cards.

In just my opinion, we as senior expats contribute greatly to the economy and that small discount should not pose a problem.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jetlag while I agree with your opinion, the law is the law. Section 10 specifies "If the offender is an alien or a foreigner, he shall be deported immediately after the service of the sentence [six months or more imprisonment] without further deportation proceedings".

You can use the privilege lanes in banks, supermarkets, etc. Deportation is not worth it to me. Been there, done that already and it was actually a Filipino that broke the law but I paid the penalty.

The card is for Philippine Citizens ONLY at this time, not anyone else. You are grownups do what you want. If you get busted, don't *****! Live with it!

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Jetlag while I agree with your opinion, the law is the law. Section 10 specifies "If the offender is an alien or a foreigner, he shall be deported immediately after the service of the sentence [six months or more imprisonment] without further deportation proceedings".
> 
> You can use the privilege lanes in banks, supermarkets, etc. Deportation is not worth it to me. Been there, done that already and it was actually a Filipino that broke the law but I paid the penalty.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Makes me glad I didn't accept the card offered to me locally. Hopefully they will expand that so seniors from anywhere can have a card and enjoy the benefits. It would surly encourage people to retire here.

Jet


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Extremely unwise for Expats (Non-Philippine Citizens) to discuss how they and their friends break Philippine Laws on this website particularly when there is a greater chance than not that The NBI/PNP monitor this site. 

Follow The Laws!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Extremely unwise for Expats (Non-Philippine Citizens) to discuss how they and their friends break Philippine Laws on this website particularly when there is a greater chance than not that The NBI/PNP monitor this site.
> 
> Follow The Laws!


That's very true and there are other Philippine agencies that would follow and or share info from this site and others. All it takes is a court order to get an IP address and from that a physical address.
They love nothing more than to enforce their laws against a foreign citizen--provided that foreign citizen is in the Philippines..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Section 10*



bidrod said:


> Republic Act No. 9257 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines
> 
> 
> R.A. No. 9994




I found the information under this short cut the first shortcut you posted... Whoa!!! And like you mentioned under Section 10.
Republic Act No. 9257 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

I guess there's funding made available for this by the government so these businesses are reimbursed.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

When I was living in Davao and I had an account with the BPI bank, I was recognized each time I went inside the bank after awhile when I got in line with other Filipinos. I had 2 bank tellers that would motion for me to come over to them at their desk when one of them would see me. Actually, I felt guilty doing this. I am no better then the locals. I would have the locals look at me and I knew what was going through their mind. I finally stop accepting their invitations to come over to their desk in front of others in line. 


art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Teller motioning for a reason*



greenstreak1946 said:


> When I was living in Davao and I had an account with the BPI bank, I was recognized each time I went inside the bank after awhile when I got in line with other Filipinos. I had 2 bank tellers that would motion for me to come over to them at their desk when one of them would see me. Actually, I felt guilty doing this. I am no better then the locals. I would have the locals look at me and I knew what was going through their mind. I finally stop accepting their invitations to come over to their desk in front of others in line.
> 
> 
> art


There are many reasons why the teller is motioning you if you look around many of the people waiting are not members of the bank but simply cashing a government social assistance check, you are a member you get some form of priority because you also deposit a sum of money in order to be a member, you carry a bank book they carry a check. 

It used to bother me also, but after sitting there for hours I figured it out, plus if you are depositing a check they need to get you to the teller. I found striking up a conversation also helps, I used to just sit there like a lump on a log but you'd be surprised how many people want simple conversation, bring a young child with you to help take some of the heat off you, we take the extra heat because we stand out but you'll see many get that same privilege and they are members, basically you don't need to answer to anyone but the teller or bank employee's, I do give a small tip to the bank guards on the way out for their lunch they also share this with the tellers and other bank employees, they don't get much of a break.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> There are many reasons why the teller is motioning you if you look around many of the people waiting are not members of the bank but simply cashing a government social assistance check, you are a member you get some form of priority because you also deposit a sum of money in order to be a member, you carry a bank book they carry a check.


I agree. We have our money direct deposited to US dollar accounts and then transfer it to a peso acct for daily use. Ever since opening our accounts I have always gone right to one of the branch operations officers desk for the needed transactions. Much faster and easier that way and if there is to be a wait they serve soft drinks and muffin. Can't be beat.
My 13yr old daughter is quite often the one to go to the bank for services and she gets the same treatment each time too.
Don't feel guilty


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

When I got here I was 62 and now 69. I have never stood in line in my BDO branch, first day opened our peso and dollar accounts with the branch manager. Since that time if the branch manager is free we normally are waved to his desk and all transactions are processed there. If the manager is busy we go to go to the Senior/Pregnant/PWD sit down counters, which has about 6 tellers. The wife not being a Senior will normally get in line if I do not accompany her inside the bank, but will be waved over to the sit down counters as soon as they are available.

Parking at our branch is weird since it is only 3 vehicles wide but 4 vehicles deep. So if someone finishes the guards are constantly asking customers in line to move their vehicles. I know the branch managers vehicle and he parks in the front right spot, so I try to park behind him if I can. 

Chuck


----------

